# need help building my 1st rig!



## bjonesy5 (Sep 1, 2007)

hi everyone, i would be very grateful if you can give me some feedback on my choices, im pretty sure that they all work together but if they dont please tell me, thanks.

Case:http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=0&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=108007

PSU:http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/129282/rb/0

CPU cooler:http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=0&product_uid=105994&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3Jldmlld3M=&filter_display=both&filter_order=rating_desc&filter_category=&filter_string=&offset=10

motherboard:http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=0&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=119045

Sound card:http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=0&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3Jldmlld3M=&product_uid=123088

video card:http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=0&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3NwZWNpZmljYXRpb25z&product_uid=125117

CPU:http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=0&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=130483

dvd drive:http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=0&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3Jldmlld3M=&product_uid=117543

Ram:http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=0&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3Jldmlld3M=&product_uid=118306

Hard drive:http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=0&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3Jldmlld3M=&product_uid=94406


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I personally like this cooler

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/120876

and I would also look towards a newer chipset like on this board

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/129125

and for a little extra you can get an extra 90g of storage

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/131301


----------



## bjonesy5 (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks for the help, do you think it will be cool enough? i will probably overclock...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The only problem with going with the P35 is that you will be forced to spend extra money on so called DDR3 memory because in order to get max stability on an overclock you have to get the fastest memory your board supports or even faster memory. 

Take a look at this:
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/118025

And get some of this memory:
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/120455

This will ensure you get a stable overclock when yo go to do so.

Everything else looks good, but if you will be doing a lot of gaming but not calculations or encoding, bump down to the E6750 and use the extra money to bump up to an 8800GTS 640 MB or 8800GTX.


----------



## bjonesy5 (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks matt, the think is the less money i spend the better, so do you think it would be ok to downgrade to the E6750 but keep the video card the same and buy the mobo you advised and the faster ram you also reccomended? will i lose much performance as really i want this as a good gaming rig


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That would work out fine. You will probably be able to overclock it back up to 3+ GHz. You could even go with the E6550 for even more overclocking potential.


----------



## bjonesy5 (Sep 1, 2007)

ok, im going to go with the E6750 and your Ram and mobo reccomendations, is it going to be cool enough if i overclock everything?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

If you are worrying about cooling go for a Antec 900 case


----------



## bjonesy5 (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks for the help, do you think the PSU is a bit over-kill or is it about right if im overclocking?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> The only problem with going with the P35 is that you will be forced to spend extra money on so called DDR3 memory because in order to get max stability on an overclock you have to get the fastest memory your board supports or even faster memory.
> 
> .


i will say that logic is kinda flawed.that asus board clearly said ddr2.it doesnt even have ddr3 support.


----------



## bjonesy5 (Sep 1, 2007)

ive just noticed that, i may go with the p5k with the better 900mhz ram, would this work?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

bjonesy5 said:


> ive just noticed that, i may go with the p5k with the better 900mhz ram, would this work?


now dont get me wrong matt knows his stuff.im sure that was just a minor oversite on his part.i have a p35 board myself,and i absolutely love it.what you suggest would work just fine.


----------



## bjonesy5 (Sep 1, 2007)

i trust matt and i agree with you, its just the less i spend the better and i would rather go with the cheaper board that is still good...


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Another option is Gigabyte have Motherboards that take either DDR2 or DDR3 (p35c series)
Use DDR2 now and when DDR3 is available with better timings etc change over to that


----------



## bjonesy5 (Sep 1, 2007)

how well do the gigabytes overclock though? http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=0&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3NwZWNpZmljYXRpb25z&product_uid=131173


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i have the very board kodi is talking about.mine supports both ddr2,and ddr3.they are good overclocking boards.ive seen overclocks on them way higher than what ive got mine to.mine is capable of more im just dont have any need to go any farther.


----------



## bjonesy5 (Sep 1, 2007)

i think i have made my mind up now im going for the gigabyte board with the 900Mhz ram matt reccomended...
also is this the gigabyte board you are talking about?
http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=0&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3NwZWNpZmljYXRpb25z&product_uid=131173


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yes that is the exact same board i have.


----------



## bjonesy5 (Sep 1, 2007)

last question do you think the PSU is a bit too much, considering im on a budget?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that power supply may be a bit overkill,but i would go ahead and get it.that way it will give you some room for future upgrades.


----------



## bjonesy5 (Sep 1, 2007)

ok, thanks for your help everyone...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The problem is that if you go for the P5K, you have to get DDR3 1066 MHz RAM which is expensive (or even faster RAM for a stable overclock). If you go with RAM slower than your board supports, you will might end up with an unstable overclock.

Also, DDR3 RAM in dual channel does NOT provide extra speed than DDR2 RAM in dual channel because of the FSB bottleneck. DDR3 RAM will end up sitting in idle almost half the time because the FSB is too slow. 

The P35 supports both DDR2 and DDR3, but quite often overclockers (including myself) buy faster RAM than the board supports. The reason is quite simple: the RAM will be more stable because you can take the DRAM speed up to 900 MHz because you have 900 MHz RAM. 800 MHz RAM at 900 MHz will be less stable.

But on the P35, that 900 MHz RAM will run at 900 MHz and not 800 MHz, and when you go to overclock the 900 MHz RAM will jump up to 1000 MHz and even further! Often times an overclock is unsuccessful because the RAM is unstable.

Any more questions?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Matt I think you are confusing the P5K with the P5K3, the P5K takes DDR2 but the P5K3 takes the DDR3.

I also agree with your other points but you can always set the ram speeds manually in the bios if you wanted to


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I see, you have to overclock it to get the 1066 MHz memory speed.

In that case go with the P5K and the 900 MHz RAM. The P5K looks solid from the reviews I have read.

BTW one thing to remember, DDR3 and DDR2 are the same other than the speed. The signaling, voltage, and memory slots are both the exact same. DDR3 is just a marketing term for faster DDR2 RAM.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

pharoah said:


> i have the very board kodi is talking about.mine supports both ddr2,and ddr3.they are good overclocking boards.ive seen overclocks on them way higher than what ive got mine to.mine is capable of more im just dont have any need to go any farther.


I have just purchased that board for my new build as well.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

though this was interesting, was one of the reasons i was going to get a P5K deluxe or premium as i have DDR1066 in my rig now. I aslo agree Matt that the board does look to be getting good reviews, i still have to look into the gigabyte offerings tho, i have never been a fan of different memory slots as you can only use one or the other and it seems a waste to me, with the way things out date today I would go one or the other, it seems a shame to have 2 mem slots that you can not use 

*Native DDR2 1066 Support*
To attain top performance, ASUS engineers have successfully unleashed the true potential of DDR2 memory. While in DDR2 1066 mode, ASUS´s exclusive technology offers a choice of FSB 1333 - providing great performance for 3D graphics and other memory demanding applications


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Getting the E6750 with the x8 multiplier will also be nice to work with for overclocking. :smile: Being able to hit 400 FSB MHz on that board would be a nice accomplishment.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i think the op is getting a board like the one i got.ddr3 will be better once they get the timings a bit tighter.till then im not getting any of it either.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

DDR3 will be useful when AMD chipsets start supporting it. It will be a long time before DDR3 can show its full potential in Intel systems.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

The gigabyte P35c have a 1333 FSB, you won't have a bottleneck there.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

But the FSB is only 64-bits wide, whereas running dual channel produces a 128-bit bus doubling the bandwidth. Running 1333 MHz RAM in dual channel with a 1333 MHz Intel CPU bus will end up making the RAM sit in idle half the time while it waits for the FSB to catch up.


----------



## bjonesy5 (Sep 1, 2007)

so i should get this motherboard http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=0&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3NwZWNpZmljYXRpb25z&product_uid=129125
with the 900 mhz ram...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

bjonesy5 said:


> so i should get this motherboard http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=0&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3NwZWNpZmljYXRpb25z&product_uid=129125
> with the 900 mhz ram...


Yes. That will be good for overclocking.


----------



## bjonesy5 (Sep 1, 2007)

thank you very much for all the help...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

For overclocking I would go for a Gigabyte P35-DS4, simply because it won an overclocking award in the magazine I regularly read here. Or the P35-DS3R as it's the exact same thing with a less adventurous Northbridge chip cooler. This link is for the DS3R because I can't find the DS4 review. Note the $200 price tag is in AUD.

http://http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/article.asp?CIID=89436&r=rss


----------

